# Ladies...I am DONE!!!!!



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

With all my xmas shopping, that is!!!!  I have ONE more thing to do..put some cash in a card, and that's IT. I live in a rural area, and places to shop is VERY VERY VERY limited. I got to shop at ToysRUs and never left the house! No two hour drive for me! Woot!

My daughter, her husband and my adorable 1yo grandson will be here tomorrow (thurs). We were going to do xmas eve here fri, but her hubby has to work. So tomorrow it is! I'm going to get bbq, make my infamous apple dumplings (that disappear like crazy) and enjoy the evening with some of my favorite people in the world.

I even got my SO's gift bought!! Men are THE hardest people to buy for. One of his gifts is a gift bottle (it comes with glasses) of Henessey's (a cognac). THAT was the easy part. Heading down the tool aisle...not so easy. 

Are we all ready to go???????


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm pretty pleased with myself, too. Finished all my grading and my shopping today too (well, except for the last minute panic buying, that is). Lots of wrapping to do tomorrow, but the tree will look great with everything under it AND I now have 48 hours to plan Xmas dinner. 

Feels good, doesn't it, gals?


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

"Panic buying"...lol...I like that. That is EXACTLY what it is sometimes. And yessss, it feels soooo good! My stress level just dropped 70%!


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Congrats Major M and Sis! Hate the tool aisle as well! MM, Wish I was coming to your house for dinner, sounds SUPER yummy! Sis, you're a teacher...that explains a lot. 

My kids have been done for some time. They're all 14 and under so we start before Thanksgiving. Tomorrow morning...errr in about 5 hours, I'll be off finishing up the in-laws and getting final stocking stuffers for the kids.

I have a husband that is an artist so every time I get into panic mode I ask him to whip out the pencil and get to work. He ends up creating the gifts that everyone fawns over and is doing two of my dear friends and my Cousin this year. Phew!

I'm excited and jumping out of my skin. Christmas makes me feel about 7 years old. Love it!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

We don't celebrate holidays, no pressure for me!


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Yep, I'm sitting here cruising TAM, ignoring the 5 kids running around my house--oh, wait, that is 6, my 3 and 3 of their friends--and wondering how to get the gifts inside to wrap them. Guess I can't, until they are asleep/gone, so can't wrap. Hm, go to the gym? maybe later. . .doesn't matter if I go shopping now, b/c I'll STILL "panic buy" later, so might as well save now and spend it then. 

I'll have one week alone at home b/c the kids are going with their dad to visit his family. Am I wrong for thinking that the 2nd best thing about my divorce is not having to spend a week with his mother? ;0


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey why so gender unfair? Men shop too! I"ll have you know my shopping is all done and most of the gifts are wrapped, and every thing's even paid for! 

You know something I've noticed in the last few years is the earlier I start shopping the more I buy, am I the only one who does that? I start out thinking maybe $40 for each niece and nephew (5 of them) but by the time I'm finished I spent about $70/$80 on each. And my kids, I started buying their gifts two months ago and I don't even want to think how much I spent on them! Spoiled little buggers!! (Just teasing, I love them all and their all great kids)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

From sisters359
"I'll have one week alone at home b/c the kids are going with their dad to visit his family. Am I wrong for thinking that the 2nd best thing about my divorce is not having to spend a week with his mother?"

Wrong???? Heck no, that's how you should think.

One of the things I enjoy most about being divorced is I don't have to do anything I don't want to do! Way to many years where I didn't have that option.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Shopping was done through Amazon 1 month ago that offered free shipping and free gift wrap for one day only. I got all you beat. **wink**
Merry Christmas to all you wonderful people!!


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

Brennan said:


> Shopping was done through Amazon 1 month ago that offered free shipping and free gift wrap for one day only. I got all you beat. **wink**
> Merry Christmas to all you wonderful people!!


Show off!! Yep, you got me beat! 
Ok, Cooper..you got me. But this was in the "ladies lounge", so I wasn't thinking any men were going to pop in on this one. Of course the title to the thread is a tad misleading, lol. I did the same thing you did..I got an earlier start this year. I also discovered the beauty of online shopping (since I don't live anywhere near anything except a walmart) and I DID spend more than I had planned. I'll be doing panic shopping tomorrow...just found out about another gift I have to get today. Ugh. 

As far as spending the week with the MIL? I'd miss that like I'd miss a boil on my ass.


----------



## candice912 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm done except for walnuts. I've been to two stores that are out. Is there a walnut famine no one told me about?


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Candice921 I'm not sure about a world wide walnut famine but here on my property in Northern Ohio I had zero walnuts this year and I'm not sure why. I have several very large walnut trees and not one of them produced this year, first time I ever remember that happening. 

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

I hadn't even noticed it about the walnuts. That is peculiar. 

I did most of my shopping at Amazon too! Of course, my college aged children get shopping trips as part of their Christmas presents, so I'll still be weathering the malls.

Have a safe, warm, and Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Izabella (Dec 22, 2010)

i just spent 7 hours last night xmas shopping to get gifts for everyone in my family and a few stocking stuffers for my kids,including the stuff to make xmas dinner.that was the only day i did shopping for xmas,i thought i would drop on the floor from being so tired when i walked in my house.

usually i do a little here and there right before or after thanksgiving and be done a few days before xmas eve,but my heart is not in it,i would rather skip christmas this year.
my husband did all the shopping for my kids xmas this year,i always do it and he just gets them a few gifts to add to what i bought.i dont know what i would have done without him.


----------

